
Let the geek worship begin - kingsidharth
http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/culturelab/2011/03/let-the-geek-worship-begin.html
======
jtdowney
Seeing this on HN is awesome. I am a mentor on a FIRST Robotics Competition
(FRC) team as well and I have just began reading The New Cool. Amir is an
inspiration to every mentor and student in FIRST. We are right in the middle
of our regional season so you can check out the robots and competitions in
your area by going to <http://usfirst.org>.

